# So who wouldn't want to do this?



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

http://fringeassociation.com/2014/06/09/squam-art-workshops-knitting-in-paradise/


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

If only I lived a little nearer !!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to go there....!!


----------



## gravelgert66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Makes me proud to be a Knitter and Crocheter!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow it is so serene


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd love to be there right now!! What a gorgeous place to knit!!!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

just to able to sit in those rockers would be heaven for my back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh where do I sign up for next one?


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Squam is such a wonderful place. I have spent at least some of each summer there my entire life. Drove right past the sign this weekend but alas, no time to go to the Saturday night event. Maybe next year... We will be moving permanently to that area in a year or so. Can't wait!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

so peony: where is this place??? jberg


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

jberg said:


> so peony: where is this place??? jberg


Oh, I thought you'd been there. Squam Lake, NH. the arts event takes place at Rockywold Deephaven Camps in Holderness, NH.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi. Never been there. A friend sent me the link this a.m. as a place to dream about. Lucky you, being so close. Thanks for the info. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

go camping :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. It looks lovely.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Paradise.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh man I could just feel myself sitting there taking in the the peaceful surroundings and knitting to my hearts content.
There were some nice free patterns on the site as well.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

rujam said:


> Paradise.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It led me to free patterns, and etc. Loved all the pictures.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

pictures were wonderful, great place, thanks for the patterns. I will use them for my young adults...7 of them.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

How wonderful


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Looks nice and like my FIL place on Lake Gogebic (half hour from my place) went 2 weeks ago and put his dock in for him. Spent the night there but no knitting as hubby wanted to fish.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

jberg said:


> http://fringeassociation.com/2014/06/09/squam-art-workshops-knitting-in-paradise/


Oh my! Great pics! And that porch is to die for.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sign me up....


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not that far and would have come to the Fair had I known about it :O(


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow looks a fab place x so relaxing and doing knitting with others who enjoy the same crafts


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

where the heck is Squam Lake?


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yum...the place of my (knitting) dreams...


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

jberg, cute - thanks for sharing.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

alwilda said:


> where the heck is Squam Lake?


In central NH


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Somebody stop and pick me up in Illinois. I'll bring sandwiches and pay for the gas.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Somebody stop and pick me up in Illinois. I'll bring sandwiches and pay for the gas.


----------

